# Need to Stretch a Shifter Boot that is TOO Tight



## wb003 (Oct 15, 2016)

I recently purchased a 2005 GTO. I love the car, but it had issues with shifting into 2nd gear, beyond the normal T56 being loose linkage.

After removing the top of the console for access, I found that the leather around the shifter was too tight to allow a full throw. My issue was not the transmission missing a gear but the leather boot keeping it from shifting...

Anyone know how to stretch leather, or where to get replacement boot?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it's called Redline Leather Goods or something like that. A way to stretch leather would be a penetrating leather conditioner like Neatsfoot Oil and some time.


----------

